# Teamrad!!



## Manitou (3. Dezember 2002)

Wenn ihr die Wahl hätte, euch für ein Teamrad aus dem Profigeschäft  zu entscheiden, welches würdet ihr nehmen???

Mein Favorit wäre  das Trek 5900 (TDF 2000) oder das GT von Lotto aus 2001 !!! 


Manitou


(Das Gerolsteiner Klein aus 2001 wäre nur knapp hinter dem GT)


----------



## backfire (3. Dezember 2002)

Die Colnago's vom Mapei oder Rabobank.
Platz zwei hat das Merckx vom Domo-Farmfrites.

Weiterträumender
Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (3. Dezember 2002)

das Pinarello von Telekom (und zwar net nur die Replica.... - geld müßte man haben  )


----------



## theBikeMike (3. Dezember 2002)

Beloki's Giant von der diesjährigen Tour.

30 Exemplare gibt's, Preis: 10.000


Das verkauf ich dann und hab' endlich wieder ein bissi a Geld


----------



## onkel (4. Dezember 2002)

KLEIN von Gerolsteiner!

Oder den LOOK von CSC.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (4. Dezember 2002)

Principia - Team Fakta

notfalls   aber auch das neue Wilier von Gerolsteiner

Martin


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Dezember 2002)

bin auch für colnago


----------



## Team.Ghost (6. Dezember 2002)

Ich will das look von Jaja haben...
Wie wär´s mal mit ein paar Bildchen von den Rädern????


----------



## RobBj123 (6. Dezember 2002)

Dies hier...


----------



## Manitou (6. Dezember 2002)

+++++


----------



## Principia (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Dies hier...
> 
> 
> ...



oh, man da könnt ich meinem principia ja echt untreu werden.
ohaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, wie geil...................

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LorD CorVuS (7. Dezember 2002)

so mein traumrennrad!


----------



## SteffenScott (7. Dezember 2002)

das ding hat aber nich viel mitn rennrad gemeinsam


----------



## LorD CorVuS (7. Dezember 2002)

naja ich gebe zu der lenker ist nicht ganz ein rennradlenker, aber sonst stimmt doch alles! will damit die tour de france 2003 bestreiten1


----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2002)

Colnago fand ich auch am schönsten, gefolgt vom Gerolsteiner-KLEIN - würd mich  mal interessieren, warum die wechseln...

Aber für meinen 2. Anlauf in Richtung Rennrad hab ich mir bescheiden wie ich bin, das bestellt:


----------



## Manitou (10. Dezember 2002)

mit Dreifach???? 

Manitou


----------



## tvaellen (10. Dezember 2002)

@LorD CorVuS: Sie sind raus !  
Panzer gehören in die DDD Rubrik 

Ich würde mich auch für das Once Team-RR entscheiden.
Hilfsweise dürfte es auch das Pinarello von Telekom sein  
Hier nochmal ein anderes Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2002)

@Manitou: jou - 3fach; dazu steh ich ;-)

Als ich im Frühjahr mal etwas Rennradfahren probiert hab, hatt ich an einer 15%igen Steigung einen Puls von 105 % - wusste bis dahin auch nicht, daß das geht... naja, der Polar ermittelt die HFmax vielleicht auch etwas zu niedrig. Jedenfalls muss ich das weder mir noch meinen Knien antun.

Ich muss allerdings zugeben: wenn ich mir ein Colnago oder sowas bestellt hätte, wär ich wider alle Vernunft aus optischen Gründen bei 2-fach geblieben...


----------



## Manitou (10. Dezember 2002)

Find ich gut!!! Werde trotzdem wieterhin bei 2 Fach bleiben!!! Zur Not kann ich ja noch den 27er Rettungsring auflegen!!!! 

Anbei  noch was für die Giant Fans!!!!

Manitou


----------



## tvaellen (10. Dezember 2002)

@ Manitou
Mmmmmhhh *Zungeschnalz*

Sollte mich doch einmal bei Günther Jauch bewerben 
Dann hätte ich die rund 6000 Euronen vielleicht übrig.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> *@ Manitou
> Mmmmmhhh *Zungeschnalz*
> 
> ...



Für das Geld kriegst Du fast 2 TREK 5200 - und falls Du keine 2 brauchst hast Du sogar noch was übrig ;-)


----------



## tvaellen (10. Dezember 2002)

Habe auch nicht ernsthaft vor, soviel Geld für ein Rad auszugeben, egal ob RR, MTB oder sonstiges. 

Es sei denn, ich wäre so reich wie Michele Schumaccer.
Dann kann man sich so ein Rad kaufen, um zweimal um den Block zu fahren oder Brötchen zu holen.


----------



## Lowrider (20. Dezember 2002)

Hatte gestern das neue 2003 BMC des Phonak Teams in den Fingern, mit der Record 30 Gang.

das ist eine Waffe.... 

Preis = ca. 1.20 SFR /Gramm


----------



## Lowrider (20. Dezember 2002)

Hier Bild des 2003er Phonak Team Bike


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Dezember 2002)

Look Litespeed oder Trek


----------



## Flo^mtb (30. Dezember 2002)

ich hab mein Denifl  -  Atlanta ... genial.

Aber ich finde das Look von CSC wunderschön und das Rotwild auch. Das neue Team Issue 2003 von Scott hat auch was. Doch - bist auf das Scott (Wegen Sponsoring) sind die anderen nicht meine Preisklasse


----------



## Uve (30. Dezember 2002)

Das Look von CSC (Original JaJa)
hat doch was, oder

Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (1. Januar 2003)

Hier mal das aktuelle Rad von CSC!!!!


----------



## Manitou (27. Januar 2003)

*****


----------



## dubbel (27. Januar 2003)

hast du ein pic vom "offiziellen" team-design 2003?
das OCLV is ja schon geil, aber dieses gestars & stripse hält man ja nicht aus...


----------



## Manitou (27. Januar 2003)

Was meinst du mit "offiziellem Teamdesign??? Bei US Postal kommen die neuen Räder (Design) erst im Mai (Jedfalls wares die letzten Jahre so!!! 

Manitou


----------



## dubbel (27. Januar 2003)

ahso. 
wusst ich nich. 

man könnte jetzt natürlich annehmen, dass die US postal profis bis dahin die beine hochlegen und chips essen. 
auch gut.


----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2003)

Ich will ein LOOK.....




Huch ich fahr das ja schon ;-))


Naja ich würd trotzdem wieder eines nehmen ,-)

coffee


----------



## Manitou (27. Januar 2003)

++++


----------



## Principia (27. Januar 2003)

ohne worte .....


----------



## Manitou (27. Januar 2003)

Sind immernoch die Räder die sie auch bei der Tour 02 gefahren sind!!!

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (27. Januar 2003)

hat sich ja doch bewährt !


----------



## dubbel (27. Januar 2003)

CA: 10 mann und 1 rad
us postal: 9 räder, 0 mann (alle vorm TV mit chips?)


----------



## Flaschenmann (28. Januar 2003)

Alle hässlich.. am schönsten sind immer noch das Look, die Colnagos und der Stahlrenner von Cervelo, den es bei Tiscali auch geben soll.


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. Januar 2003)

Also, ich würd mir das Teamrad von ONCE kaufen in neutraler Lackierung. 

Aber ups, das hab ich ja gestern bestellt


----------



## Manitou (29. Januar 2003)

Den Carbon Rahmen oder den ältern Alu Rahmen???

Manitou


----------



## Nihilist (29. Januar 2003)

Also, wenn es denn unbedingt ein Team-Rad sein muß, dann führt am Litespeed, das letzte Saison von Lotto gefahren wurde, wohl kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (29. Januar 2003)

****


----------



## Nihilist (29. Januar 2003)

... sag ich doch ! Titan rockt eben !


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Den Carbon Rahmen oder den ältern Alu Rahmen???
> 
> Manitou *



Alu. Ich find Carbon sowas von hässlich. Mit Gabel (am RR!), Sattelstütze,  Sattelgestell etc. kann ich noch leben, da schau ich nicht so oft hin... aber wäh... nee, echt nicht! Mein MTB ist auch fast carbonfrei  

Gruß,
Rune, der mit diesem Statement nur seinen Geschmack zum Ausdruck bringen wollte und keineswegs einen Glaubenskrieg entfachen möchte.


----------



## Manitou (30. Januar 2003)

na dann für dich das Bild!!!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (31. Januar 2003)

Ist das dein Rad? Gefällt mir echt gut! Sogar als Carbonversion...

Auf dem Foto kann man jetzt auch nicht wirklich nen Unterschied ausmachen... aber bei dem Werkstoff scheinen sich die Geister sowieso zu scheiden.

Die Detailfehler kennst schon selbst, oder? Wenn schon MTB-Freerider-Vorbau, dann wenigstens in schwarz und deine Pedale beißen sich ja grad mal gar nicht mit dem Frame-Design...

Und ist das ein 54er Zeitfahr-Blatt?

Im anderen Thread geht´s gerade um die Sattelstütze. Wär klasse, wenn du da vielleicht auch nen Tipp für mich hättest.

Gruß,
Rune.


----------



## Manitou (31. Januar 2003)

Nee is nicht meine Rad!! Ist nur in meiner Bilder Sammlung!!!  Meine Räder findest du in der Gallerie!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41971&perpage=25&pagenumber=1


Zu deiner Frage mit der Sattelstütze!!! Nimm die Tune!!! 

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (3. Februar 2003)

Noch mal Trek!!!


----------



## Manitou (3. Februar 2003)

****


----------



## Manitou (3. Februar 2003)

****


----------



## CHT (6. Februar 2003)

...United States Parcel Service (www.uspsmasters.com) mit einem Serotta Ottrott:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (6. Februar 2003)

Ich dachte die Fahren Klein (bild ist aus Jan 2003)!!!!


----------



## Manitou (6. Februar 2003)

++ in groß!!! 

Scheint erst seit kurzem Serotta zu sein!!!!!


----------



## CHT (6. Februar 2003)

...


> Thom Weisels United States Postal Service Masters Cycling Team will race and train on Ben Serottas dynamic new, class-establishing titanium/carbon Ottrott for the 2003-2005 seasons. While this is a new partnership with the talent-laden USPS Masters Cycling Team, there is a rich history between Ben Serottas world-class craftsmanship and many of the current team members that spans back several decades. The Master Posties are biting at the bit to kick off the new season with what the team considers to be the Ferrari of bikes. Ben is eager to enhance a strong presence in the Masters Elite category by creating a strong partnership with a USPS Masters Team with more than 400 combined years of elite racing.


----------



## CHT (7. Februar 2003)

...Lance wird aber wohl weiterhin auf Trek unterwegs sein...


----------



## nkwd (7. Februar 2003)

so, hab erste Bilder vom neuen Teamrad der Telekom gesehen. (momentan sind die Fahrer ja noch auf den alten unterwegs)

is der neuen Dogma-Rahmen von Pinarello - schaut irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
und das an der Kurbel mit dem Telekom-Logo drauf, sieht imho auch bissel komisch aus - was soll das sein???


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Februar 2003)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die Telekom-Jungs mehr verdienen als andere Pros... Arbeiten darf in Deutschland wohl wirklich kein Spaß machen.


----------



## Alan (7. Februar 2003)

Sieht das Teil sch.... aus. Bah! Oder hat irgendwer das Bild durch 'nen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm geschickt? Ist ja widerlich.

D


----------



## Manitou (7. Februar 2003)

Das ist eine SRM Kurbel!!! Perfekt für die Leistungdiagnose!!! Benutzen viele andere Fahrer auch!!! Gibt es als Team Telekom edition!!!!  Erik ist das Rad schon letztes Jahr gefahren!!

Manitou


----------



## onkel (7. Februar 2003)

Bei dem Telekom-Rad muss man doch zweimal hingucken, damit man weiß, dass die eigene Optik nicht kaputt ist. 
Ich find´s total daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Sieht das Teil sch.... aus. Bah! Oder hat irgendwer das Bild durch 'nen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm geschickt?*


ne, is echt so! das liegt am neuen Rahmendesign von Pinarello.
Rahmen und vorallem Gabel sollen so stabiler sein.

Die Räder anderen "Pinareollo"-Teams (Fassa Bortollo, Banesto) werden übrigens mit groér Sicherheit auch so aussehen!


----------



## Manitou (7. Februar 2003)

Das Dogma hat  einen Magnesium Hauptrahmen!!!  Carbon Spielereien gibt es immoment überall!!!!  Siehe Colnago!!!


----------



## daddy yo yo (7. Februar 2003)

also ich find das dógma wunderschön!!!  

über die telekom-farbgestaltung kann man streiten, die fand ich schon immer ********, aber rahmen & gabel find ich einfach zum verlieben!!! leider kann (und/oder will?!) ich mir das teil nicht leisten.

das serotta find ich auch klasse, auch das neue time von virenque... SEUFZ!

gruss an alle rr-gestörten,
puk puk


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von puk puk _
> *über die telekom-farbgestaltung kann man streiten*



NEIN!


----------



## nkwd (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


genau! gibt keine anderen guten RR Farben! 
außer vielleicht das schöne Once-gelb (@rune: versteh immer noch net, warum deins net in den once farben genommen hast)


----------



## Manitou (12. Februar 2003)

Hier mal einen Alternative zu Telekom Pinarello

das T- Mobile Cannondale!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (12. Februar 2003)

sind das die Räder mit denen die T-Mobiler ihre GA Kilometer fahren?
find die aber net so besonders... da gefallen mir ihre Specialized MTBs viel besser (aber das is ja das falsche Forum für )


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Februar 2003)

Ich bin unentschlossen, bei welches ich schrecklicher find. Die geben sich ja alle Mühe ihre Jungs mit hässlichem Arbeitsgerät auszustatten. 

Warum es sich Specialized hat nehmen lassen, auch die RR zu bauen verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Die Zebras waren ja wohl sowas von schön  

BTW: Hat jemand ein Bild von einem?


----------



## Manitou (12. Februar 2003)

> Die geben sich ja alle Mühe ihre Jungs mit hässlichem Arbeitsgerät auszustatten.



Nicht Jungs!!! Mädels 

Team T-Mobile (RR) ist in den USA ein Frauen Team!!!!

Team T- Mobile (MTB) fährt dieses Jahr Giant!!!


Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Februar 2003)

O.k., wenn man es sich genauer anschaut, sieht´s auch aus wie ein Frauen-RR. Ist mir beim Überfliegen entgangen  

Als Damenrad geht´s grad noch. Da macht sich das rosa auch nicht sooo schlecht...


----------



## nkwd (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Team T-Mobile (RR) ist in den USA ein Frauen Team!!!!*


ui, wußt ich gar net...... 


hats von den Giants zufällig ein Pic? kenn nur die Specialized vom letzten


----------



## Nihilist (12. Februar 2003)

Rune hat natürlich völlig recht: Über die Telekom-Farben läßt sich definitiv nicht streiten - und das nicht etwa, weil Magenta so schick ist ...


----------



## Principia (12. Februar 2003)

so weiter geht´s


----------



## Principia (12. Februar 2003)

de schefe bei seiner lieblingsbeschäftigung


----------



## Manitou (12. Februar 2003)

Ein richtiger Patriot!! Der Lonestar strahlt selbst von den Schuhen!!!  

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (12. Februar 2003)

ups, doch nicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (12. Februar 2003)

zum Thema Zebra!!!!

Cippos neues Rad!!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Februar 2003)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Komponenten der Pro-Teams exakt die gleichen sind, wie sich auch an Kunden verschachert werden? Ich mein, nur weil Ksyrium draufsteht, muss ja nicht Ksyrium drin sein!? Im Ski- und Inline-Speedskating-Bereich ist es z.B. üblich, komplett anderes Material mit gleichem Design und gleicher Form zu fahren.

Aufgefallen sind mir schon die Beschriftungen - z. B. groß "SHÍMANO" auf dem Bremshebel, etc.


----------



## Manitou (13. Februar 2003)

Meist kriegen die Profis die Sachen vom nächsten Jahr (Eventuell sieht man ja zur Tour03 die neue Dura Ace mit11 Gängen an Lance seinem Rad).

Shimano steht nur groß drauf wegen der Werbung!!!


Manitou


----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Komponenten der Pro-Teams exakt die gleichen sind, wie sich auch an Kunden verschachert werden? *


das ist eine sehr naive frage.


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> das ist eine sehr naive frage. *



Nicht unbedingt. Im Inline-Speed-Bereich bin ich sicher nicht so gut dabei (auch in Rennen geht für mich da lang nicht so viel) wie im Radsport und ich kenne Fälle, wo das Pro-Material wirklich 100%ig gleich aussieht wie bei Endkundenware. Beim Radsport hab ich noch nie davon gehört. "Dura Ace" scheint hier einfach "Dura Ace" zu sein.


----------



## backfire (14. Februar 2003)

Die Komponenten sind identisch mit den die der Endverbraucher bekommt. Ja sogar die Rahmen der Wasserträger (die Rennfahrer ohne großen Namen) sind von der Stange. Nur die Stars bekommen Sonderanfertigungen, der Rest fäht die Räder die der Sponsor zur Verfügung stellt. 

Gruß,
guesch


----------



## dubbel (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Im Inline-Speed-Bereich bin ich sicher nicht so gut dabei ... wie im Radsport und ich kenne Fälle, wo das Pro-Material wirklich 100%ig gleich aussieht wie bei Endkundenware. Beim Radsport hab ich noch nie davon gehört. "Dura Ace" scheint hier einfach "Dura Ace" zu sein. *


im inline-speed-bereich haben die richtig guten ihre maßschuhe mit überzug odr nem schaft vom sponsor. das sieht aus wie das original, ist aber maßgefertigt und optisch getrimmt. 



> _Original geschrieben von guesch _
> *Die Komponenten sind identisch mit den die der Endverbraucher bekommt. ... Nur die Stars bekommen Sonderanfertigungen, der Rest fäht die Räder die der Sponsor zur Verfügung stellt. *


ich meinte ja die stars. dass nicht jeder c-amatuer sein material gestellt kriegt, war mir auch klar.


----------



## petcash (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> Warum es sich Specialized hat nehmen lassen, auch die RR zu bauen verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Die Zebras waren ja wohl sowas von schön
> 
> BTW: Hat jemand ein Bild von einem? *



Wenn ich das mit dem Bild anhängen hinbekomme... 


Ich find´s auch gut für´n Teamrad.
Aber wenn´s meins wär´, würde ich mich glaub´ich irgendwann "satt" sehen.

petcash


----------



## petcash (20. Februar 2003)

nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petcash (20. Februar 2003)




----------



## Principia (4. März 2003)

ganz schön patriotisch !!!

heisst ja auch patriot !


----------



## Manitou (4. März 2003)

Wo hast du das her?????

Gibt es das jetzt bei Trek zu kaufen????


----------



## Principia (4. März 2003)

look here:

Bonus link: here's a way cool image from Trek, suitable for your system wallpaper, to show off your patriotism and your passion for riding - the 2002 Project One in the R/W/B Patriot paint scheme... 

http://a104.g.akamai.net/7/104/1751/0001/www.lancearmstrong.com/pics/2003/trekp1patriot.jpg


----------



## Manitou (4. März 2003)

Klar, ein Projekt one bike!! Das ist ja kaum zu bezahlen ( ist es ja ohne Pojekt one schon kaum)!!!! 

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (4. März 2003)

++++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (4. März 2003)

*****


----------



## Manitou (4. März 2003)

noch nie gehört??? Ich auch nicht!!!


----------



## Manitou (4. März 2003)




----------



## Manitou (10. März 2003)




----------



## tvaellen (10. März 2003)

csc cervelo : iiih, H Ä S S L I C H !! 

Dagegen finde ich die anderen recht hübsch, besonders das Wilier von Gerolsteiner.

Auffällig an Manitous Bildergalerie ist, wie wenige RR mit System-LRS ausgestattet sind. Die meisten haben ganz "ordinäre" 32 Speichen-LRS verbaut.

Drollig finde ich den Sattel des vordersten Colnagos. Den hätte ich eher an einem Hollandrad vermutet 

@ Manitou: wo hast du die Bilder her ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Principia (10. März 2003)

es geht noch abgefahrener:





tja tja die zipp´s
da könnten die mir mal ein paar sätze rüberbringen  

bin zwar nicht manitou, aber er verzeiht mir sicherlich die offenlegung der QUELLE:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/

gruzz michael

ich will endlich meine zipp´s haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Principia (10. März 2003)

weiter geht´s
Javier Pascual Llorente's (Kelme) Overall GC winning Look Light KX


----------



## Principia (10. März 2003)

bitte schön nochmal systemräder:


----------



## Principia (10. März 2003)

campa carbon, aber versiffte kurbelschrauben, ne ne ne 
da sieht man den unterschied zwischen pro´s & uns !


----------



## Manitou (11. März 2003)

Handgespeichte Laufräder sind immer noch das beste, was du dir ans Rad schrauben kannst.  Viele Profis (besonders bei Klassiker Rennen)  würden einen handgespeichten Laufradsatz einem System Laufradsatz vorziehen!  Sponsorengelder müssen fliessen!!! 

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (11. März 2003)

@ Michael

Wenn mich mein Auge nicht täuscht, fehlt sogar die obere linke Kettenblattschraube 


Mit was sich die Leute heutzutage auf die Strasse trauen, nä nä nä  

Tvaellen


----------



## Principia (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> *@ Michael
> 
> Wenn mich mein Auge nicht täuscht, fehlt sogar die obere linke Kettenblattschraube
> ...



ne ne, die spiegelt sich nur im blitz der kamera.
obwohl, das wär ja auch en grund wieso die sich in letzter zeit  so oft auf die fre..e legen


----------



## TomTurbo (18. März 2003)

> Warum es sich Specialized hat nehmen lassen, auch die RR zu bauen verstehe ich sowieso nicht. Die Zebras waren ja wohl sowas von schön



Find ich auch!


----------



## petcash (18. März 2003)

(und seit gestern meins)

petcash


----------



## Manitou (18. März 2003)

ein neues!!!







Manitou


----------



## Manitou (24. März 2003)

Hier mal Größer!!!


----------



## Manitou (24. März 2003)

Das schönst Design was ein Pinarello haben kann!!!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Das schönst Design was ein Pinarello haben kann!!!!*



Stimmt... es sieht schon (fast) ganz o.k. aus. Zumindest, wenn man sich Cippos S-Works vorher angeschaut hat...

Klasse Bilder, die du da immer ausgräbst!


----------



## odelay (24. März 2003)

egal was das Gabeldesign bringen soll, es ist scheußlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plasmo (24. März 2003)

Ja das Pinarello sieht ganz gut aus aber wäre dieser Hinterbau und diese Gabel nicht so hässlich wärs noch schöner .

Ciao.


----------



## nkwd (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Plasmo _
> *Ja das Pinarello sieht ganz gut aus aber wäre dieser Hinterbau und diese Gabel nicht so hässlich wärs noch schöner  *


guck mal auf das Bild - das is der Prince Rahmen. Der hat noch nen normalen Hinterbau und net wie der neue Dogma so ne komische Krümmung drin. Wobei ich sagen muß, daß die mich eigentlich gar net stört - nur die Gabel..... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Manitou (25. März 2003)

Ich hatte jauch eher die Farbe gemeint!!!!


----------



## nkwd (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Ich hatte jauch eher die Farbe gemeint!!!! *


war mir schon klar... nur laß ich mich dazu auf keine Diskussionen mit Ungläubigen  *rofl* ein


----------



## Plasmo (25. März 2003)

Fanatiker


----------



## Plasmo (25. März 2003)

Ahja:

hab den Hinterbau garnicht richtig gesehn  und die Gabel sieht trotzdem schei*** aus  .

Ciao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (26. März 2003)

Eriks neues Dogma!! Ich sehe keinen Unterhschied zwischen dem Prince und dem Dogma Hinterbau!!!






Manitou


----------



## Manitou (26. März 2003)

Der (Fize)Meister und der Star!!!







Manitou


----------



## Manitou (26. März 2003)

Dei neuen USPS TEAM Fahrzeuge ( VW gegen Subaru getauscht) 
Schlechter Tausch


das neue






eines der ersten






Hat jemand noch ein Foto von eienm der letzten VW Teamfahrzeuge???

Manitou


----------



## Principia (26. März 2003)

du hast doch gerde einen passat gepostet, oder ?

hier ist noch einer:


----------



## Principia (26. März 2003)

weniger ist manchmal mehr !


----------



## Manitou (31. März 2003)




----------



## petcash (31. März 2003)

Über Geschmack soll man nicht streiten, (außer diesem Forum...

Das ist ja so schööön  , die wollen wohl Mario überzeugen, wieder umzusteigen    

Dann lieber doch nur ´ne SAECO Kaffeemühle 

petcash


----------



## Plasmo (31. März 2003)

Ich find den Caad7 ganz nett  .

Ciao.


----------



## Manitou (1. April 2003)




----------



## RobBj123 (1. April 2003)

Haben die doch tatsächlich auch ein schönes Rad zur Auswahl... Und dann diese komischen Bebop (oder wie die heißen) Pedalen dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (2. April 2003)

Sind SPEEDPLAY Pedalen!! 


Manitou


----------



## carl89 (2. April 2003)

Also, ich hab' mir meinen Teamradfavorit gekauft, es wird gerade aufgebaut (keine Sorge, dann auch mit Kette):
Colnago C40 in Mapei's Oscar Freire World Champion Lackierung. Ist schließlich ein runder Geburtstag...


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *Also, ich hab' mir meinen Teamradfavorit gekauft, es wird gerade aufgebaut (keine Sorge, dann auch mit Kette):
> Colnago C40 in Mapei's Oscar Freire World Champion Lackierung. Ist schließlich ein runder Geburtstag... *



WOW!! Eines der schönsten Räder, die ich bisher gesehen habe!


----------



## Manitou (3. April 2003)

Du verkaufst doch ein Storck, hast du ein Foto??


Manitou


----------



## carl89 (3. April 2003)

Leider habe ich vom Storck-Renner noch kein Foto, auf storck-bicycle.de findest Du ein Bild mit Kinesis-Carbongabel was ähnlich ist.
Es wirkt im Gegensatz zum Colnago sehr technisch und cool in der Traumfarbe Nightblue mit vielen schwarzen Teilen (Lenker/Vorbau/Felgen/Speichen), blau eloxierten Tune-Naben und dunkelblauem Sattel auch sehr ästhetisch aufgebaut.


----------



## backfire (3. April 2003)

@ [email protected],

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Prachtstück (Colnago C40), das ist ein absoluter Hingucker.

Neid ))))

Gruß,
guesch


----------



## Manitou (3. April 2003)

Wo hast du die Lackierung noch bekommen??? Lag der irgendwo auf Lager???

Manitou

P.S. Hat das Storck einen integrierten Steuersatz???


----------



## carl89 (3. April 2003)

Hier nochmal (wegen Firewall-Wasweissich-Fehler) meine Antwort:
Es freut mich, dass Euch das C40 so gut gefällt. Es gab' wohl 2002 maximal 300 Stck. weltweit auf Bestellung mit 250,-  Lackieraufpreis, mein Händler hatte zum Glück noch eins.

Das Storck hat keinen integrierten Steuersatz (wie das Comp), sondern einen schönen schwarzen Storck Fat Head.


----------



## Principia (7. April 2003)

und weiter geht´s, von gestern flandernrundfahrt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (7. April 2003)

die coasties !!


----------



## daddy yo yo (9. April 2003)

hab mir zwar erst meinen traum eines custom-usps-renners realisiert, aber das hier find ich wunderschön: das time des quick-step davitamon teams:


----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)

Die standard Räder haben einen wishbone Hinterbau!!!


----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)

Normal:






Spezial:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickstart (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante Gabel hier beim Scott...


----------



## Principia (14. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kickstart _
> *
> 
> Interessante Gabel hier beim Scott... *



roubaix - tauglich !!!


----------



## Kickstart (14. April 2003)

Ob die Roubaix-Fahrer wohl heute mal nen Kaffee trinken können, ohne sich dreiviertel davon über den Latz zu gießen?  

Bin einmal ne Strecke von 5 Km über Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren - danach hatte ich das Gefühl, ich hätte nen Tag am Presslufthammer gestanden... Da hilft nur viel Allololl um wieder runter zu kommen


----------



## CHT (16. April 2003)

...der aktuelle Serotta-Teamrahmen vom USPS Masters Team (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem USPS Pro Team mit Lance&Trek):


----------



## SteffenScott (16. April 2003)

bei uns gibt es etliche kopfsteinpflasterstraßen, sogar die wo ich wohn is daraus 
das is echt assi immer durchgerüttelt zu werden
was macht an dem scott ne federgabel, das is doch krank


----------



## Manitou (16. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (16. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (16. April 2003)




----------



## Manitou (16. April 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *das is echt assi immer durchgerüttelt zu werden
> was macht an dem scott ne federgabel, das is doch krank *


----------



## onkel (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *
> was macht an dem scott ne federgabel, das is doch krank *



Die haben sich eben gedacht:

"bei uns BEI PARIS-ROUBAIX gibt es etliche kopfsteinpflasterstraßen 
das is echt assi immer durchgerüttelt zu werden"

Und da haben sie sich eine Federgabel an das Scott gebaut!


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2003)

oder auch: 
"bei uns gibt es etliche kopfsteinpflasterstraßen, sogar die wo ich rennen fahr is darausn :mett: 
das is echt assi immer durchgerüttelt zu werden
mach ich an meim scott ne federgabel, solang die franzacken den dreck nich asphaltiern, bin ich doch nich krank"


----------



## CHT (17. April 2003)

...Details vom Team-Rahmen (normaler Ottrott ST-Rahmen kostet bereits 4795US$ ohne Gabel):


----------



## CHT (17. April 2003)

...zugehörige Serotta-Titan-Carbon-Gabel F1 kostet 595US$ (s.o.):


----------



## SteffenScott (17. April 2003)

naja also früher gings auch starr also gehts jetzt immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *naja also früher gings auch starr also gehts jetzt immernoch *


aber findses nich auch assi immer so durchgerüttelt?


----------



## onkel (17. April 2003)

echt assi!


Nichts für ungut! Finde ja auch Rennräder ohne Federgabel schöner, aber du musst dich echt mal entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist, Steffenscott!


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *du musst dich echt mal entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist, Steffenscott! *



Du wirst doch nun nicht auch noch den Unmut besitzen, in scherzhafter Weise auf SteffenScotts hundertfache Kaufofferten im "Verkaufe"-Board anzuspielen???

Das find ich jetzt echt asi und durchgerüttelt!

Gruß,
Rune, der sich auf nen Vodka Martini heut Abend freut... natürlich gerüttelt - nicht gerührt


----------



## Manitou (20. April 2003)

Orbea mit Berglaufradsatz 







und mit Trainigslaufradsatz







Manitou


----------



## RobBj123 (21. April 2003)

Sieht ja ein bisschen so aus wie die Räder von Winfix-Techem...


----------



## Manitou (22. April 2003)

Ja, leider!!! Die haben sich das gleiche Design wie ich bei Orbea ausgesucht!!

Kann man nichts machen!!!

Manitou


----------



## icke (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Ja, leider!!! Die haben sich das gleiche Design wie ich bei Orbea ausgesucht!!
> 
> Kann man nichts machen!!!
> ...



Die haben sogar ORBEA auf das Bianchi draufgeschrieben. Aber es sieht halt besser aus wenn alle im Team gleich Lackiert sind.


----------



## Manitou (22. April 2003)

Wieso Bianchi?? Das musste mit erklären!!!


Manitou


----------



## Principia (22. April 2003)

mit neuer 10- fach dura ace !!!


----------



## icke (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Wieso Bianchi?? Das musste mit erklären!!!
> 
> 
> Manitou *



Ein Teil der Leute hatte vorher Bianchi und andere  und aus Sparsamkeit wurden dann ein Paar Räder umlackiert damit wenigstens auf den 1. Blick alles gleich aussieht. Also ein paar sind nicht die nach denen es aussieht. Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (23. April 2003)




----------



## sharky (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*boah, ey* 

dein renner?


----------



## Principia (24. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sharky _
> *
> 
> boah, ey
> ...



ne ne zu teuer, das ist meiner:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/535/162principia_2-med.jpg

nur z.zt mit kpl. schwarzen gp3000


----------



## Diva (24. April 2003)

aber 3000 EUR war dann doch a bisserl viel. 
Für die gleiche Lackierung hat's dann aber gereicht...

Den blau-weißen Pinarello find' ich auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Principia (2. Mai 2003)

das rad von mr. mcewen !!!





weitere sind hier zu bewundern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=535&thumb=1


----------



## Principia (5. Mai 2003)

olanos 1999 aero bike....


----------



## Principia (5. Mai 2003)

COLNAGO C40 HP


----------



## Principia (5. Mai 2003)

bellissimo!


----------



## RobBj123 (5. Mai 2003)

Häßlicher kann man eine Kettenstrebe kaum gestalten...! Aber sonst sind die Räder wirklich SEHR schön!

Das Zeitfahrrad ist auch cool, bestimmt sauschnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (5. Mai 2003)

mmmh....was sich die bayern da wohl gedacht haben ???


----------



## Manitou (5. Mai 2003)

mal sehen wie der neue Roadster von litespeed aussieht!!!

Manitou


P.S. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!!!


----------



## Manitou (19. Mai 2003)




----------



## Manitou (19. Mai 2003)




----------



## Nando78 (19. Mai 2003)

Also mir würde das für den Anfang schon reichen:






Hat noch jemand von euch an dem MDR-Friedensfahrt-Quiz teilgenommen? Ich hoffe doch, dass ich der einzige war.


----------



## Manitou (26. Mai 2003)

Alessandro Petacchi has been riding quite a special bike at this year's Giro d'Italia. It is a Pinarello Dogma, a frame introduced last year at the Milan Bike Show. The Dogma uses frame tubes made of a special Magnesium Ak 61 double butted alloy, a frame tubing that's exclusive to Pinarello. 

Fausto Pinarello told Cyclingnews "Petacchi's Dogma is not only very light, but we've found in our years of testing that the Magnesium Ak 61 frame has an extraordinary ability to absorb and disperse vibration. As Magnesium is applied to the frame of a modern racing bike, the Dogma frame is both very comfortable, very stable and safe." 

Petacchi's 56.8cm x 58.5 cm Dogma frame weighs in at 990grams, and features the Pinarello "ONDA" or Wave fork, made in a reversed S shape and weighing 385 grams Pinarello used Finite Element Analyse in the design of the fork to address three key axes: longitudinal, transverse & vertical, providing more stability in steering and braking. 

Specifications
Gruppo: 2003 Campagnolo Record 10S with Record Carbon cranks 
Weight: 2.053kg 
Handlebars: Pinarello Dogma full carbon 
Weight: 235 grams 
Stem: Deda MagOO 
Weight: 99 grams 
Saddle: Selle Italia Turbomatic 4 Gel 
Weight: 230 grams 
Seatpost: Pinarello Carbon 
Weight: 230 grams 
Pedals: Look CX6 
Weight: 360 grams 
Tires: Vittoria Evo CX All Black Tubular 
Weight: 230 grams 
Wheels: Mavic Cosmic Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (26. Mai 2003)

richtig schön - wenn die Gabel net wär 
was sich Pinarello da nur gedacht hat...

PS: und natürlich muß ein Pinarello eigentlich schwarz/magenta sein


----------



## Manitou (28. Mai 2003)

Auch ein schönes Rädchen!!







Titan und Carbon







Bin ja mal gespannt wann es das erster Rad mit der Aufrschrift Armstrong gibt!!! 

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (28. Mai 2003)




----------



## OleumCitri (31. Mai 2003)

ich hab zwar jetz kein foto davon aber das scott c1 mit dem csc rumfährt ist ja wohl der hammer schlechthin!


----------



## RobBj123 (31. Mai 2003)

Ich glaube du verwechselst da was, oder?






Aber du meinst das Rad, dass auch in der neuen Tour drin ist ne? Das sieht in der Tat nicht schlecht aus ;-)


----------



## OleumCitri (1. Juni 2003)

ach ja stimmt..verkackt 
ich mein dass aus der tour! bin jetz zu faul zu gucken wer mit denen fährt aber ehe ich was falsches sage vermute ich jetz nich welches team mit denen fährt.
und wenn das das teamrad von csc ist auf dem foto ist das verdammt hässlich(ja jetz sagt mir doch wie doof ich bin )


----------



## Manitou (1. Juni 2003)

Das Team Jean Delatour fährt mit Scott Räder!!!


Manitou


----------



## OleumCitri (1. Juni 2003)

jean delatour......nich grad mein lieblingsteam...stichwort tour de france


----------



## Manitou (10. Juni 2003)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2003/tech/features/zoncolan/frigodogmadetail.jpg


----------



## Manitou (10. Juni 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (10. Juni 2003)




----------



## Manitou (10. Juni 2003)




----------



## Manitou (10. Juni 2003)




----------



## immerletzter (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GEILOMAT


----------



## Principia (17. Juni 2003)

zwar kein teamrad, aber trotzdem schön leicht (4.9 kg)

gruzz michael


----------



## Manitou (17. Juni 2003)




----------



## Manitou (17. Juni 2003)

Carbon Renner


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wieso läuft der ulrich eigentlich immer noch mit adidas-schuhen rum?
der is doch bei denen rausgeflogen - kann er sich keine neuen leisten?
(er hatte bis vor kurzem sogar noch die rennradschuhe von denen bei rennen an...)


----------



## RobBj123 (17. Juni 2003)

Anscheined hängt er an dem Kram, den er gefahren ist als er noch richtig gut war... Schließlich fährt er auch noch die alten Campa Ergopower Hébel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (4. Juli 2003)

Team Bonjour


----------



## Timmy (4. Juli 2003)

4,9 k für das Storck-ist ja der Wahnsinn, zerbricht das nicht wenn man da mal kraftvoll in die Pedale tritt? Sowas sollte man sich an die Wand hängen!!!

Hammer


----------



## Plasmo (5. Juli 2003)

schaust da, findste Bilda 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t61621.html 



Ciao.


----------



## Principia (6. Juli 2003)

na dann gibt euch mal die hier:


----------



## Principia (6. Juli 2003)

botero "liegt" förmlich auf dem rad


----------



## Principia (10. Juli 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (10. Juli 2003)




----------



## Principia (10. Juli 2003)




----------



## Principia (10. Juli 2003)

geniales foto !!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. Juli 2003)

Geniales Foto. Aber dieser Fascho-Texaner darf es einfach nicht ein fünftes mal schaffen  

Go Ullrich/Beloki!


----------



## Manitou (10. Juli 2003)

Kann einer sagen was er will, aber dieses Gold an der Zeitfahrmaschine sind irgendwie schei$e aus. 
Das Jubiläumsrad hingegen gefällt mir sehr gut!!!

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (11. Juli 2003)

Cannondale Carbon (CAAD8?)


----------



## Principia (12. Juli 2003)




----------



## Principia (12. Juli 2003)

die räder will ich haben


----------



## Principia (12. Juli 2003)

Tyler Hamilton (CSC) had a new carbon fibre frame for the race


----------



## petcash (14. Juli 2003)

Mögl. weise habe ich ja schon Hallos vom Tour glotzen aber einer der US-Postal-Boys fährt so als ob er Cienllis dran hat -oder hält der sich an seinen Zügen fest?  

Wäre schön, wenn jemand der bessere Augen oder Fernseher hat mal antworten könnte, den ich dachte die seind gar nicht erlaubt...


petcash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (14. Juli 2003)

Die Fahrer haben keine Zusatzlenker - eben weil sie nicht erlaubt sind. Aber bei ruhiger Fahrweise kann man seine Handgelenke sehr gut auf dem Lenker auflegen und kommt so in eine recht entspannte, aerodynamische Position.


----------



## Principia (14. Juli 2003)

Christophe Brandt's Merckx SCIII


----------



## Principia (14. Juli 2003)

The Scott C1 of Yuriy Krivstov 






Marzio Bruseghin's Pinarello Dogma 






Fabio Sacchi's CAAD7 with the space-age cockpit


----------



## Principia (14. Juli 2003)

The battery pack on Sacchi's CAAD7 (electro)


----------



## Manitou (16. Juli 2003)




----------



## Principia (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




sehr sehr schön...bis auf das pizzablech !!!  

gruzz michael


----------



## Dr.Dos (16. Juli 2003)

Ich finde, das Trek sieht zum kotzen aus. Egal, was ich betrachte - alles widerlich. Rahmenform, Lenkerform, Farben, 'Pizzablech' , Justage von Sattel, Vorbau usw.

Bestimmt leicht und schnell. Optisch eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Plasmo (16. Juli 2003)

Das Trek erinnert mich irgendwie an ein altes Winterrennrad mit Schutzblechen  .


----------



## RobBj123 (16. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Ich finde, das Trek sieht zum kotzen aus. Egal, was ich betrachte - alles widerlich. Rahmenform, Lenkerform, Farben, 'Pizzablech' , Justage von Sattel, Vorbau usw.
> 
> Bestimmt leicht und schnell. Optisch eine Katastrophe. *



Volle Zustimmung...! Die Kurbel finde ich immer noch besser als den Sattel, die STIs, den Spacerturm unterm Vorbau usw....

Aber schnell scheints ja zu fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (17. Juli 2003)




----------



## Principia (17. Juli 2003)




----------



## Principia (17. Juli 2003)




----------



## Principia (17. Juli 2003)




----------



## Dr.Dos (17. Juli 2003)

!!! geile Säue !!!  


Nur was soll man von der neuen Dura-Ace halten? Ich bin Shimano Fan seit 17 Jahren, Campa war seit der alten Super Record für mich immer eine Lachnummer. Was soll dieses Kuchenblech? Wo bitte soll ich mir diese STI Hebel einführen? Bringt das Lustgewin?

Vermutlich gibt es noch keine kompatiblen Kurbeln von anderen Anbietern (10fach Norm der schmalen Kette). Muss ich bald auf Record umsteigen? Kann doch wohl nicht sein, oder?

Ein bisschen OT, aber mich macht das einfach fertig.


----------



## Principia (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *...Vermutlich gibt es noch keine kompatiblen Kurbeln von anderen Anbietern (10fach Norm der schmalen Kette). Muss ich bald auf Record umsteigen? Kann doch wohl nicht sein, oder?... *




doch, das sollte man in betracht ziehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (17. Juli 2003)

Du kannst auch die alte Dura Ace Kurbel nehmen und die das 10 Fach Kettenblatt draufmachen!!! Der Lochabstand der Kurbel ist identisch!! Ansonsten kann man ja auch die 9 fach weiterfahren!!!

Manitou


----------



## Principia (28. Juli 2003)




----------



## Principia (28. Juli 2003)




----------



## Manitou (5. August 2003)




----------



## Dr.Dos (5. August 2003)

Die silbernen Top-Laufräder bei Mavic ab '03 sind das Letzte. Ich kann silber nicht ab - auch nicht mit gelber Alibi-Speiche


----------



## Principia (6. August 2003)

ulles renner !
in roh


----------



## RobBj123 (6. August 2003)

GEIL GEIL GEIL ... Mit so nem Rad würd ich ja gerne mal ne Runde drehen! 

Aber habt ihr mal die Rahmenpreise auf der Seite angeschaut...? Unbezahlbar!


----------



## Principia (6. August 2003)

der hammer !!! http://www.walser-cycles.ch/Preisliste.htm

das nenn ich sattelüberhöhung !!!  also sicher nicht für touren über 100 kilometer geeignet ! 

gruzz michael


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. August 2003)

> Preise sind fix und wir *habe* keine Lust auf Feilschen


Habe auch keine Lust auf Rechtschreibung ..  


Bestimmt tolle Räder, aber ich find sie hässlich, wie Zeitfahrmaschinen allgemein. Als 1986 oder '87 die ersten Triathlon Maschinen kamen, mit nach vorn abfallendem Oberrohr und Hörnchenlenker, Messerspeichen usw. Das war aufregend. Nun finde ich diese Plastikbomber abartig. Wahrscheinlich werde ich alt ..


----------



## :mr:80%: (6. August 2003)

von der optik betrachtet, hast du schon recht, aber plastik fährt besser.
alu sieht schöner aus...(wie z.b. mein erstes tria-rad). ok-ohne gieskanne und dafür mit luft fährts besser;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (3. September 2003)




----------



## Principia (3. September 2003)




----------



## Principia (10. September 2003)




----------



## Caracal (10. September 2003)

Das obere Speci tut dem Betrachter irgendwie Gewalt an.


----------



## Rune Roxx (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caracal _
> *Das obere Speci tut dem Betrachter irgendwie Gewalt an. *



Ich find's wunderschön... nur sollte es konsequenterweise mit der neuen DA-Kurbel und dem einteiligen Lenker-/Vorbau-Konstrukt aus Carbon (Deda, glaub ich) aufgebaut werden...


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. September 2003)

Rune: das Specialized ist z u m  K o t z e n. Du müsstest mal den widerlichen Übergang von Carbon zum Alu-Steuerrohr sehen. Das ist das Mieseste, Übelste, Abartigste, was je zu diesem Preis verkauft wurde. Die Proportionen, die Windungen, Du bekommst Angstschweiss und schlechte Träume!

Und das von meine LIEBLINGSFIRMA


----------



## Rune Roxx (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Rune: das Specialized ist z u m  K o t z e n. Du müsstest mal den widerlichen Übergang von Carbon zum Alu-Steuerrohr sehen. Das ist das Mieseste, Übelste, Abartigste, was je zu diesem Preis verkauft wurde. Die Proportionen, die Windungen, Du bekommst Angstschweiss und schlechte Träume!
> 
> Und das von meine LIEBLINGSFIRMA  *



Überzeugt! Das habe ich auf dem vorigen Bild nicht erkannt. Wäh, ist das hässlich! 
Wer kauft sowas? Sieht aus wie ein Basteln-für-Einsteiger-Kurs...


----------



## fuzzyholger (11. September 2003)

@rune roxx: bin deiner Meinung! Einfach nur geil das Rad! Ich denk, das ist die Zukunft des RR. Wie gern würd ich mit dem ne Runde drehen. Ich kann mich nicht satt gucken!


----------



## Dr.Dos (11. September 2003)

> _fuzzyholger:_
> *@rune roxx: bin deiner Meinung! Einfach nur geil das Rad! Ich denk, das ist die Zukunft des RR. Wie gern würd ich mit dem ne Runde drehen. Ich kann mich nicht satt gucken! *


Wow, ein Schnellmerker. Knock, knock ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunibert (11. September 2003)

Das krumme Sp. sieht aus wie die  "bow" Gurken von Corratec = unschön. 

Giant macht das mit dem OR vieieieieieieiel schöner....


----------



## Sindi (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *der hammer !!! http://www.walser-cycles.ch/Preisliste.htm
> *



Immer noch guenstig im Vergleich zur Pinarello-Zeitfahrmaschine "Montello":

http://www.pinarello.de/Preise2003.pdf

Satte 7990.- EUR fuer Rahmen mit Gabel, Steuersatz und Sattelstuetze, fantastische 13990.- EUR fuer das Komplettrad

( http://www.pinarello.de/Rennrad/MONTELLO_Pista/MONTELLO_Pistag/montello_pistag.html )


----------



## Manitou (17. September 2003)

Ernesto, Trappatoni und das Jubiläums C50!!!


----------



## Principia (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *Ernesto, Trappatoni und das Jubiläums C50!!!
> *



is klar das man als italiener nen pizzablech ans rad schrauben will, oder ?


----------



## Dr.Dos (17. September 2003)

Sei froh, dass Ernesto guten Japan-Stoff an sein Plastik Furunkel schraubt. Die neue Record Kurbel sieht aus, wie frisch verdauter Paprika-Auberginen Eintopf, schön zusammengepresst und für viel Geld unter die Leute gebracht.

Ich jedenfalls will die Dura Ace Pizza, aber mit ordentlich Knofi und doppelt Käse und Swiebäl.


----------



## Dr.Dos (17. September 2003)

So und nochmal ein sinnloser Post, einfach, weil ich mich heute morgen in den folgende Smile verliebt habe!












Isser nich' süß, wie er sich aufregt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (25. September 2003)

Ob das das neue Teamrad von CSC ist????







Manitou


----------



## Principia (25. September 2003)

mal von den vielen aufklebern und der rahmenfarbe abgesehen, ein schickes rädchen 

ja es ist das csc-teamrad 2004, man beachte z.b. die zipps und die csc - edition der speedplays.

wird auch langsam zeit das csc principia fährt !!!!


----------



## Principia (2. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Principia (2. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Principia (2. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Principia (2. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Principia (2. Oktober 2003)




----------



## dubbel (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



und selbst wenn ich meine kinder noch so liebe - daddy yo yo kann man sich nicht auf den rahmen schreiben. 

nein, nein und nochmals nein!


----------



## Principia (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> und selbst wenn ich meine kinder noch so liebe - daddy yo yo kann man sich nicht auf den rahmen schreiben.
> ...


----------



## Manitou (13. Oktober 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (13. Oktober 2003)

Bin ja ansonsten nicht so für Colnatscho aber der neue Rabobank Hobel ist schon kriminell geil. Sowas mieses muss einfach man besitzen.


----------



## Manitou (21. Oktober 2003)




----------



## TiVo (21. Oktober 2003)

Ein sloping Rahmen mit ShimaNO und das in Rosa/Magenta.

Und damit soll der Ulle gewinnen???

Wie gesagt ein rein ästhetischer Ansatz


----------



## Manitou (21. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt weiss ich woran mich das Giant erinnert!! Es gab vor Jahren (ca. 12) mal ein Wheeler das sah fast genauso aus!!!! 


Manitou


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Die T-Mobile-Profis werden von den TV-Anstalten Unsummen an Prämien bekommen wenn sie die Teile so schnell und so unauffällig wie möglich ins Ziel und damit aus dem Kamera-Blickfeld rausbugsieren...


----------



## Principia (21. Oktober 2003)

desto besser die qualität der bilder, desto  :kotz:


----------



## Manitou (22. Oktober 2003)

Hätte man das Bild von der anderen Seite aufgenommen sehe es schon besser aus!!!!  

Manitou


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Supermicha:_
> *desto besser die qualität der bilder, desto  :kotz:  *



muahahaha


----------



## king_f (22. Oktober 2003)

immerhin fahren sie jetzt shimano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plasmo (22. Oktober 2003)

Shimano an einem Giant, da wirds ja noch hässlicher .

Ich finde Campa einfach elegander und würde auch an den lila Räderchen da besser passen!
Die müssten mal noch die Laufräder wechseln und ein anderes Design an der Gabel, dann wirde das vielleicht auch nach was aussehen.

Muss dazu aber auch sagen das ich nicht umbedingt ein überzeugter Campafahrer bin, mir gefällt auch die neue DA ganz gut und von der Funktion ist beides sicher top aber an den Rädern von t-mobile siehts einfach ******** aus.



Ciao.


----------



## Principia (10. November 2003)

:kotz:  sieht aus, als wenn ein auto drüber gefahren wäre 



> 10.11.03/tc) Jedes Mendiz Rad wird speziell für den Kunden, nach seinen Wünschen, zusammengebaut und lackiert. Die Spanier arbeiten nach dem Baukastenprinzip. Die verbauten Schaltkomponenten und alle wichtigen Details, wie Lenkerbreite, Vorbau- und Kurbellänge oder Übersetzung, sind frei wählbar. Der Verkauf wird im gut sortierten Fachhandel erfolgen, die durchschnittliche Lieferzeit beträgt für ein solches »Custombike« circa 14 Tage. Infos zur neuen Marke »Mendiz« gibt es beim Deutschlandvertrieb Rabbit.


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. November 2003)

Das muss ein Photoshopfilter sein. Das muss ein Photoshopfilter sein. Das muss ein Photoshopfilter sein. Das muss ein Photoshopfilter sein....

Da kriegt man ja Zustände beim hinschauen.


----------



## Principia (10. November 2003)

nöööö.....die laminieren einfach alte kaputte rahmenteile aneinander....anders kann ich mir diese geschmacksverirrung wirklich nicht erklären


----------



## Traktorfahrer (14. November 2003)

.


----------



## dubbel (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von falle _
> *ist mir persönlich unverständlich wie man sich über sattel und spacerturm an lance rad aufregen kann,ich dachte ein rr sollte
> zum fahren sein und da gehört ja wohl die richtige einstellung der sitz position u.s.w. dazu,*


aber das sollte doch auch möglich sein mit der richtigen RH und einem minimum an geschmack. 
und die kniestrümpfe, die lenz über die zeitfahrschuhe rausschauen lässt,  werden auch viel zu wenig diskutiert. 
so jemanden kann die ästhetik-kommisssion der UCI sicher lebenslang sperren.



> _Original geschrieben von falle _
> *optik beim rr sowie immer überbewertet
> *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plasmo (14. November 2003)

Aber mal ehrlich, dem Herrn Armstrong wird es einen Dreck interessieren was andere über seinen Style sich zu kleiden denken und wie sein Radel da aussieht.
Der denkt sich nur "was interessieren mich andere, dehnen fahr ich ey davon".

Also immer locker bleiben.

Ciao.


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. November 2003)

> _dubbel:_
> *aber das sollte doch auch möglich sein mit der richtigen RH und einem minimum an geschmack.
> und die kniestrümpfe, die lenz über die zeitfahrschuhe rausschauen lässt, werden auch viel zu wenig diskutiert.
> so jemanden kann die ästhetik-kommisssion der UCI sicher lebenslang sperren.*


Hahahaha, ein Klassiker, der mir den Tag ins Wochenende versüßt. Respekt!


----------



## Traktorfahrer (14. November 2003)

.


----------



## Manitou (5. Januar 2004)

Wenn es nicht zum weinen wäre, würde ich jetzt laut anfangen zu lachen!!! Ein Glück gibt es noch die Gerolsteiner Trikots!!

Manitou


----------



## Principia (5. Januar 2004)

man kann auch schöne räder, ****** anstreichen 
also wirklich...die farbe ist zum heulen.


----------



## Manitou (5. Januar 2004)




----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Januar 2004)

Da danken wir dem rosa Riesen doch recht herzlich in seinem *T-Mobile Team Forum*, für das, was er uns Enthusiasten, Giant Fans und dem deutschen Volk im ganzen antut.

Ich hab da schon mal 'was vorbereitet ..


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Januar 2004)

Beitrag gelöscht. Das lässt tief blicken, Kritik unerwünscht   

Seit einem Jahr bin ich kein Mitglied mehr in dem Verein und glücklich über jeden einzelnen Tag. 



Edit: Beitrag wieder da. Dennoch, nie mehr t-online.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Manitou _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bildunterschrift:

_Den Fahrern gefällt ihr fahrbarer Untersatz genau wie der breiten Masse derer, die hochfrequent ihrer Leidenschaft frönen und gespannt das Wirbeln des Profi-Zirkusses verfolgen auch nicht, da wie zu sehen alle gar krampfhaft bemüht sind, sich möglichst wenig Fläche an ihrer kostbaren Hand mit diesem unsäglichen Gefährt zu besudeln. _


----------



## :mr:80%: (5. Januar 2004)

>>workaround bei diesem thread: monitor auf s/w stellen<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LRG-Mitglied (5. Januar 2004)

bin mal gespannt, wie der Ulle die STI's verkraftet, vielleicht nimmt er seine alten Spezialergopowers und lässt diese versilbern,damits nicht auffällt


----------



## RobBj123 (5. Januar 2004)

Is mir schlecht... die sehen in den Trikots doch aus wie fahrende Hustenbonbons... 

Dagegen sehen die Räder echt super aus, die finde ich garnicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## Manitou (6. Januar 2004)

Wie ich gestern Abend festgestellt habe ist Jan schon 1993, bei der Weltmeisterschaft, Shimano Dura Ace STI gefahren!! 

Manitou


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. Januar 2004)

Jan ist nach eigenem Bekunden ein neuer Mensch und wird keinerlei Umstellungsprobleme haben. Jan wird treten, was ihm unter die strammen Schenkel kommt.

Da haben wir doch alle keinen Zweifel, gelle?


----------



## Reyk (6. Januar 2004)

Beim Zabel sieht es so aus, als ob es das Kinderfahrrad seiner kleinen Schwester geklaut hat.

Schaut mal genau hin


----------



## STP (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Da danken wir dem rosa Riesen doch recht herzlich in seinem T-Mobile Team Forum, für das, was er uns Enthusiasten, Giant Fans und dem deutschen Volk im ganzen antut.
> 
> Ich hab da schon mal 'was vorbereitet ..     *





das Telekom-Forum ist echt der Hammer...


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Da danken wir dem rosa Riesen doch recht herzlich in seinem T-Mobile Team Forum, für das, was er uns Enthusiasten, Giant Fans und dem deutschen Volk im ganzen antut.
> 
> Ich hab da schon mal 'was vorbereitet ..     *



 

Das beste find ich aber die Jungs, die wissen möchten, ob man das neue Trikot schon im Fanshop bekommt.

Ich hab heut erst wieder so nen Spezialisten gesehen (immerhin, er hat bei 3° im Regen trainiert... OHNE Jacke)... hatte ich wenigstens was zu lachen an einem ansonsten recht trüben Trainingstag.

---

mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Rad ganz objektiv hässlich ist: Die Gabel gefällt mir nicht mehr so gut wie in den Vorjahren (schmaler). Schade... die Giant Aero hat das Design des Rads irgendwie aggressiver gemacht.


----------



## Manitou (7. Januar 2004)




----------



## Dr.Dos (7. Januar 2004)

> _Rocking Rune:_
> *mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Rad ganz objektiv hässlich ist: Die Gabel gefällt mir nicht mehr so gut wie in den Vorjahren (schmaler). Schade... die Giant Aero hat das Design des Rads irgendwie aggressiver gemacht. *


Die Gabel ist identisch wie in den Vorjahren. Die Composite Gabel war von jeher schlanker (vergleich mal auf den Giant Seiten). Die haben ein Archiv der letzten Jahre.

Die Gabel ist traumhaft in Punkto Funktion, Gewicht und Optik. Schau sie Dir mal an, im März.  


Manitou, das Bild trifft den Charakter vom allerfeinsten. Zum nächsten CSD (Christopher Street Day) hier in K. erscheine ich als Gay-Superhero mit T-Kömmchen Leibchen! Stößchen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (7. Januar 2004)

...ist off-topic, aber zu den giants gibt es eine gute seite:
giant-communtity  (die ihr bestimmt schon kennt, oder?


----------



## Principia (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Manitou, das Bild trifft den Charakter vom allerfeinsten. Zum nächsten CSD (Christopher Street Day) hier in K. erscheine ich als Gay-Superhero mit T-Kömmchen Leibchen! Stößchen ..  *



nicht das die tour dieses jahr unter das gleiche motto fällt


----------



## Quen (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Is mir schlecht... die sehen in den Trikots doch aus wie fahrende Hustenbonbons...
> 
> Dagegen sehen die Räder echt super aus, die finde ich garnicht sooo schlecht. *


Hab aus ner sicheren Quelle erfahren, dass die CUBE-Co-Factory-Racer in 2004 die gleichen Farben tragen   

Spaß beiseite... äußerst häßlich! Aber immerhin "auffällig"... Aber der Rahmen/Gabel sieht in der Tat gut aus - also für *Telekom*.


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Januar 2004)

Gut, dass ich da nicht mehr dazu gehöre ;-)






Kein Kommentar...


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. Januar 2004)

Durch Zufall habe ich gestern in einen Bericht von einem Basketball Spiel der Bonner Mannschaft geswitched. Was soll ich sagen, ich hab mich fast weggeschmissen. Die Mannschaft (Mannschaft? Wirklich? Eher Tuntschaft ..) spielt ganz in rosa Telekömmchen Outfit. Ein Traum in Pink!

Hier ein Bild von den Kolleginnen? 








Nur zur Klarstellung: ich bin in keinster Weise schwulenfeindlich, ist alles nur Spaß und hat keinen Bezug zur Realität, auch nicht unterschwellig.


----------



## Manitou (8. Januar 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (8. Januar 2004)

oh mann.....ich :kotz: gleich den bildschirm voll


----------



## Traktorfahrer (8. Januar 2004)

.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Januar 2004)

Verdammt,T-Mobile ist ja echt überall...

Demnächst:

F1-Team T-Mobile, Farbe des Boliden darf sich jeder selbst ausmalen...
Oder die Snooker Worlds auf pinkem Tisch...mjam mjam, was für ein Bild.

UND WENN ICH DIESES JAHR IRGENDWO BEIM RUMZAPPEN IM TV N MAGENTAFARBENES PFERD BEIM SPRINGREITEN SEHE FLIEGT DIE KISTE AUSM FENSTER !!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. Januar 2004)

Frauen mit Flammen - find ich geil. Noch geiler find ich Frauen mit großkalibrigen Schusswaffen. Irgendwas stimmt bei mir nicht.  


OT: Schaut Euch Kill Bill an. Habs nun 4 mal gesehen, deutsch und englisch. Ein bisschen viel Trash, aber in jeder Hinsicht ein cineastischer Leckerbissen.

Wo war jetzt der Zusamenhang? Ach ja, Waffen.


----------



## RobBj123 (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *OT: Schaut Euch Kill Bill an. Habs nun 4 mal gesehen, deutsch und englisch. Ein bisschen viel Trash, aber in jeder Hinsicht ein cineastischer Leckerbissen.
> *



Jep, der Film ist echt der Hammer... Der Soundtrack übrigens auch ;-)


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. Januar 2004)

> _RobBj123:_
> * Der Soundtrack übrigens auch ;-) *


Richtig, ein Traum! Sehr schön ist das Quincy Jones sample 'di-da-di-da-di-da ..' da fährts mir jedes mal über den Rücken, Black Mamba


----------



## Kunibert (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Verdammt,T-Mobile ist ja echt überall...
> 
> Demnächst:
> ...



By the way: 
Die Farbe (!) "Magenta" ist übrigens eingetragenes Markenzeichen der t-Hansels...
 
Die "Farbe" hat ihre Eintragungsfähigkeit als solche allerdings erst kraft "Verkehrsdurchsetzung" (=Bekanntheitsgrad) erlangen können, vgl. §§  3 I, 8 III MarkenG...


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. Januar 2004)

Das dicke T 'gehört' ihnen auch. Wenn das so weiter geht wird demnächst in Deutschland das Alphabet angepasst und ein Ersatzbuchstabe eingeführt.


----------



## TimoWr (10. Januar 2004)

Will the T-Mobile mountainbike team have the same horrible outfit too, or will they have another (new) shirt?


----------



## Manitou (10. Januar 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TimoWr _
> *Will the T-Mobile mountainbike team have the same horrible outfit too, or will they have another (new) shirt? *




in my opinion, the mtb-outfit looks even better than the road one...


----------



## Manitou (18. Januar 2004)




----------



## Manitou (20. Januar 2004)




----------



## Manitou (20. Januar 2004)




----------



## Sahnie (20. Januar 2004)

Da wiegt ja der Sattel halbsoviel wie der Rahmen. Ob das Sinn macht?


----------



## Manitou (22. Januar 2004)

Jetzt sind alle auf dem Madone unterwegs!!!


----------



## Manitou (22. Januar 2004)




----------



## flattermann (22. Januar 2004)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Da wiegt ja der Sattel halbsoviel wie der Rahmen. Ob das Sinn macht?



da entscheidet der Arsc*, schließlich müssen die auf dem Gestühl arbeiten!!!
Und bequem ist der Selle San Marco Rolls


----------



## Hagbart (23. Januar 2004)

also ich würde ein ROTWILD RSR 05 nehmen...

uuups, ich hab ja eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (26. Januar 2004)




----------



## Manitou (29. Januar 2004)

das gefällt mir besser als das von den Herren!!!


----------



## Manitou (29. Januar 2004)

und das Zeitfahrrad der Damen!!


----------



## Manitou (29. Januar 2004)




----------



## Manitou (2. Februar 2004)




----------



## Manitou (2. Februar 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdownNo13 (2. Februar 2004)

Falls irgendjemand in dem Forum zufällig Lust hat mir eines davon zu schenken, nur zu ich bin da nicht wählerisch, ich liebe sie alle  . Da mag ich mir mein altes Viliger gar nicht mehr ansehen, verdammt, warum nur bin ich so arm??????


----------



## RobBj123 (11. Februar 2004)

Dieses Jahr gibt es den Cannondale Carbon-Alu Rahmen also auch für jedermann zu kaufen. Saeco fährt ihn natürlich auch:

Also mir gefällts...!


----------



## Manitou (29. Februar 2004)




----------



## Principia (29. Februar 2004)

leckere kurbel...
ist das bild von samstag abend ???


----------



## Manitou (1. März 2004)

Jupp, 
war echt interessant. Essen und Trinken gab es auch für ume!! Leider war Karl Platt nicht da. 

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (1. März 2004)




----------



## Manitou (8. März 2004)




----------



## Manitou (8. März 2004)




----------



## Manitou (8. März 2004)




----------



## Manitou (8. März 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (8. März 2004)




----------



## Manitou (8. März 2004)




----------



## Kickstart (9. März 2004)

leckerst, dieser CARBO-Rahmen!




			
				Manitou schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## Manitou (11. März 2004)




----------



## Rune Roxx (11. März 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

>



Nach was schmeckt denn das Rad???


----------



## Manitou (15. März 2004)

[/IMG]


----------



## nimmersatt (16. März 2004)

der Steuersatz gefällt mir am Trek - sonst nix


----------



## abbath (18. März 2004)

Saeco: Cannondale CAAD3, Saison 97(?)

der beste aller alurahmen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. März 2004)

Man beachte die alten Cosmics, während der Teamkollege die neuen, sagenumworbenen vollcarbon Laufräder bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (23. März 2004)

Naja, so schön finde ich das Rad nicht... Besonders der Vorbau ist ganz schön häßlich geraten. Und meinst du, dass das neue Cosmics sind? Kommt ja anscheinend öfter vor, dass Zipp oder Corima Felgen oder so umgelabelt werden, damit es aussieht als führen die Fahrer auf Cosmics...


----------



## Manitou (23. März 2004)

Bettini scheint den alten mehr Vertrauen zu schenken!!! Sein Kollege links, fährt die neuen Cosmics!!!

Manitou


----------



## Carbon (23. März 2004)

@ RobBj123:
Der weisse Vorbau ist wirklich nicht so dolle. Die Weltcup-Farben an dem Rad sind ansonsten aber schon schick....

Überhaupt ist das Quick-Step-Rad eins der schönsten Teamräder finde ich!

@Manitou: Zabel hat bei M-S.R. ja auch auf das Bewährte vertraut und ist mit nem älteren Giant unterwegs gewesen. Das neue Carbon-Rad hat er jedenfalls nicht benutzt(hat er jedenfalls im Interview gesagt).


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. März 2004)

Zabels Giant: Einziger Grund ist, dass Ete nicht mit den angebotenen Größen des TCR zurecht kommt. S ist zu klein, M zu groß. Giant brät (backt) ihm aber keine keine (Carbon-)Extrawurst. Deshalb muss der Gute mit einem Alu-Teil zufrieden geben, da der Werkstoff ohne Aufwand nach Maß gebrutzelt werden kann.


OT: Übrigens auch immer wieder ein Hochgenuss, Frau Zabel.


----------



## tvaellen (23. März 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Zabels Giant: Einziger Grund ist, dass Ete nicht mit den angebotenen Größen des TCR zurecht kommt. S ist zu klein, M zu groß. Giant brät (backt) ihm aber keine keine (Carbon-)Extrawurst. Deshalb muss der Gute mit einem Alu-Teil zufrieden geben, da der Werkstoff ohne Aufwand nach Maß gebrutzelt werden kann.



Und obwohl er auf einem popeligen Alu - Giant Rahmen unterwegs war, hätte er beinahe das Rennen gewonnen    

Woran erkennst du (und Manitou) die unterschiedlichen Cosmics. Ich, offenbar halb blind, sehe da keine Unterschiede   

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. März 2004)

Vollcarbon seidenmatt ohne Alubremsflanke vs. schwarz glänzende Alufelge mit Plastiküberzug.


Nochmals meine guten Besserungswünsche (siehe Kappelrodeck Thread).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (23. März 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Vollcarbon seidenmatt ohne Alubremsflanke vs. schwarz glänzende Alufelge mit Plastiküberzug.
> 
> Nochmals meine guten Besserungswünsche (siehe Kappelrodeck Thread).



ad 1.) jetzt wo du es sagst, sehe ich die Alubremsflanke auch    

ad 2.)
Thanks 
  s

Gruss aus Erfurt
Tvaellen


----------



## Manitou (24. März 2004)




----------



## JosebaBeloki (24. März 2004)

Sagtmal, ich war noch garnet informiert, das es die genialen Cosmic's jetzt auch als vollcarbon variante gibt!? was kosten die neuen?? und werden die alten mit alubremsflanke überhaupt weiter hergestellt, ich plane mir nämlich im laufe der saison die teile zu holen. aber das wichtigste: ist mit einer kleinen preissenkung der alten Cosmic's zu rechnen??

zu den Euskadi bike: GENIAL, so hat ein fahrrad auszusehen , und sowas hat dran zu sein


----------



## tvaellen (24. März 2004)

JosebaBeloki schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> zu den Euskadi bike: GENIAL, so hat ein fahrrad auszusehen , und sowas hat dran zu sein



Wobei man allerdings fairnis halber anmerken sollte, dass die "Tour" in ihrem letzten Carbonrahmentest (01/04) den Orbea Orca Rahmen ziemlich "verrissen" hat.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## RobBj123 (24. März 2004)

JosebaBeloki schrieb:
			
		

> Sagtmal, ich war noch garnet informiert, das es die genialen Cosmic's jetzt auch als vollcarbon variante gibt!? was kosten die neuen?? und werden die alten mit alubremsflanke überhaupt weiter hergestellt, ich plane mir nämlich im laufe der saison die teile zu holen. aber das wichtigste: ist mit einer kleinen preissenkung der alten Cosmic's zu rechnen??



Kauf dir ein paar Carbonfelgen, speich sie sauber mit ein netten schwarzen Naben und Speichen ein und bestell dir bei Mavic Cosmic-Carbon Aufkleber. Schon hast du die besseren Cosmics ;-)


----------



## Skaddieh (25. März 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> [/IMG]



Voll die Carbonschwemme!! Jetzt lässt jeder was basteln. Damit es individuell wird kommt dann son Hängebauchoberrohr dran! :kotz:

Nee nee nee! Wenn ich überlege fällt mir kein neuer 2004er CF-Rahmen ein, der Stil hat....


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. März 2004)

sorry, aber das euskaltel orbea ist so häßlich, denen sollte man die gs1 lizenz entziehen


----------



## Principia (25. März 2004)

zwar kein teamrad, aber da wir z.zt über schöne & hässliche räder herziehen...hier mal ein wirklich wunderschönes rad:


----------



## Manitou (25. März 2004)




----------



## Dr.Dos (25. März 2004)

1. Das Orbea ist absolut geil!

2. Das Merlin ist ein ornamentverziertes Furunkel für Hilfsluden und fette alte Säcke, die in keinen Jaguar mehr hinein passen.

3. Immer wieder abgefahren, diese Colnatscho Profi-Kisten. Insbesondere die Sitzpositionen sind aufregend.


Der Jetlag hat Dein Geschmackszentrumn angegriffen, lieber Micha aus Mittelhessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (25. März 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jetlag hat Dein Geschmackszentrumn angegriffen, lieber Micha aus Mittelhessen



du musst dir das ding mal in natura anschauen 
naja....es ist eben alles geschmacksache 

ps. das schönste rad auf erden ist zur zeit in planung


----------



## Manitou (25. März 2004)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das die Titan Carbon Rahmen auf den Bildern nicht so toll aussehen, aber in Natura richtig geil daher kommen!! Ist mir z.B. bei dem Le Mond  hier passiert!! Ein Wahnsinnsrad!!!






Manitou


----------



## abbath (25. März 2004)

merlin & lemond: klasse, auch wenn ich diese materialmix gondeln für technisch blödsinnig halte.

colnago ist imho schlicht mist, meins hat immer von sich aus nen wheelie gemacht, wenn ich damit losgefahren bin


----------



## Floman (26. März 2004)

mit dem colnago.....hmmm...das ist so gewollt ja?   

das orbea finde ich toll, Das sieht doch total stark aus oder wuat???
Die euskaltel-räder fand ich schon immer gut.......  
das lemond is natürellement ein oberhammer (Diesen Satz bitte mit frz. Akzent  )..........
mehr fotos ich will mehr fotos


----------



## JosebaBeloki (26. März 2004)

Hier das "Viner Pro Team" , schade das ich kein bild der version (2003) mit den Vuelta Airline LRS und edler FSA Carbonkurbel finde dass war einer der edelesten Räder das ich je sah, aber diese version sieht nicht alzuviel schlechter aus *gg*

Carbonrahmen mit Titanmuffen, edelste Teilchen, einfach traumhaft.


----------



## Manitou (29. März 2004)




----------



## Manitou (29. März 2004)




----------



## Dr.Dos (29. März 2004)

Cipo ist total verwachsen mit seinen kurzen Beinen - der Vorbau und das lange Oberrohr sind völlig krank!


----------



## Manitou (29. März 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (29. März 2004)

Find ich cool, das er kein sloping fährt!!

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (29. März 2004)




----------



## Manitou (29. März 2004)




----------



## Manitou (29. März 2004)




----------



## Dr.Dos (29. März 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich cool, das er kein sloping fährt!!
> 
> Manitou




Wenn der König befiehlt, machen die Schweißer bei Specialized (bzw. Giant ) Überstunden. Wehe, wenn der König böse wird ..


----------



## Manitou (6. April 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (13. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (13. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (13. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (13. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (13. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (13. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (13. April 2004)




----------



## Kickstart (14. April 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

>



Ahhhh, mir läuft's feucht die Schenkel runter...   

Sorry 

Bekommt man die Lackierung auch in Deutschlanddddd??? Will-ich-HABEN!!!


----------



## rollin.man (15. April 2004)

zum prost


----------



## Manitou (15. April 2004)

Kickstart schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh, mir läuft's feucht die Schenkel runter...
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Bekommt man die Lackierung auch in Deutschlanddddd??? Will-ich-HABEN!!!




Jupp, Beim Bruegelmann steht immoment ein Dream Hp B-Stay in Navigators Lackierung!!!

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (15. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (15. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (15. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (15. April 2004)




----------



## Manitou (15. April 2004)




----------



## nkwd (15. April 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, Beim Bruegelmann steht immoment ein Dream Hp B-Stay in Navigators Lackierung!!!


wenn ich jetzt das Geld für hätte, ständs da nimmer lang!
momentan hats mir dieses Navigator C50 mit Campa total angetan (egal was die tour zum Rahmen sagt)


----------



## Kickstart (15. April 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, Beim Bruegelmann steht immoment ein Dream Hp B-Stay in Navigators Lackierung!!!
> 
> Manitou



Und, quanta costa? *sabber*


----------



## Kickstart (15. April 2004)

Übrigens habe ich grad' die Bezeichnung der Lackierung rausgefunden: PR10! Zu sehen unter http://www.colnago.ch/rahmen/index.asp?t=Rahmen#

Greetz,

Kickstart


----------



## cluso (16. April 2004)

@Manitou

Top, 

wollte gerade fragen/posten wer zufällig ein Bild von den CSC´s hat.
Hab irgendwie kein aktuelles im Netz gefunden.

Ich finde das schwarze super edel, im Vergleich zu den Jahrmarkts-Rädern und den Tuffi-Velos der anderen Teams 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (16. April 2004)

Wese's Kiste ist der Hammer überhaupt. Dafür würd ich meine Oma verkaufen!


----------



## phiro (16. April 2004)

echt genialer Tread hier, dafür   

@Manitou 

mach weiter so, wo hast du nur immer diese Pics her   

das Navigators Colnago ist doch mal der absolute Oberhammer, zwar sicher preislich jenseits von gut und böse, aber fahren würde ich das schon gerne mal   

gruß


----------



## Manitou (19. April 2004)




----------



## *adrenalin* (19. April 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

>



nicht geschenkt würde ich es haben wollen!


----------



## :mr:80%: (19. April 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> nicht geschenkt würde ich es haben wollen!




...ich schon. ist natürlich geschmackssache-mir gefällt es übrigens auch nicht- aber es fährt bestimmt klasse**


----------



## phiro (19. April 2004)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> nicht geschenkt würde ich es haben wollen!



ach wieso, ich schon   

ok, es ist schon ein wenig "zu" bunt, aber naja, die Ausstattung ist doch net schlecht, und sowas hat nicht jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (19. April 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> ach wieso, ich schon
> 
> ok, es ist schon ein wenig "zu" bunt, aber naja, die Ausstattung ist doch net schlecht, und sowas hat nicht jeder



das reicht aber nicht, um sich auf so einer bunten kiste zum affen zu machen. es ist ja nicht der rahmen, der zu bunt ist, auch die laufräder, der tacho, der sattel....

wenn du auf so einem bike nicht der schnellste überhaupt bist, hast du einfach verloren!


----------



## Manitou (20. April 2004)




----------



## Dr.Dos (21. April 2004)

Nicht gut aber schön: Hübsche Kombi aus Titan und Carbon.


----------



## Manitou (21. April 2004)

Das Rad gehört auf jede Traumradliste!!!!!  


Manitou


----------



## Manitou (3. Mai 2004)




----------



## Manitou (3. Mai 2004)




----------



## Manitou (3. Mai 2004)




----------



## Manitou (3. Mai 2004)




----------



## Manitou (3. Mai 2004)




----------



## Manitou (3. Mai 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RR-freack (3. Mai 2004)

wenn ich die wahl hätte würde ich ne orbea TDE nehmen..... ist um einiges günstiger als des TDF.... hat zwar RECORDS..... bin aber DURA ACE fan  ..

Des TRAK ist aber auch ne colles rad.... bin aber immer noch für orbea.. trotz den preisen :kotz: 
aber ihr könnt euch ja mal die teile angucken www.orbea.com
weil so schlecht sind sie ja auch nicht  

also...... bilde dir deine meinung


----------



## TiVo (4. Mai 2004)

RR-freack schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich die wahl hätte würde ich ne orbea TDE nehmen..... ist um einiges günstiger als des TDF.... hat zwar RECORDS..... bin aber DURA ACE fan  ..
> 
> Des TRAK ist aber auch ne colles rad.... bin aber immer noch für orbea.. trotz den preisen :kotz:
> aber ihr könnt euch ja mal die teile angucken www.orbea.com
> ...



Also entweder Du kommst aus Holland, dann herzlich willkommen, oder Du bist ein schlagendes Argument für das Pisaranking.

Schauderlich


----------



## :mr:80%: (4. Mai 2004)

TiVo schrieb:
			
		

> Also entweder Du kommst aus Holland, dann herzlich willkommen, oder Du bist ein schlagendes Argument für das Pisaranking.
> 
> Schauderlich




????bensheim, NL????  

das ist bestimmt die split-personality von bikerxx...wollen wir wetten?
>>erkennt der experte locker an der schreibe


----------



## Manitou (12. Mai 2004)




----------



## :mr:80%: (10. Juni 2004)

Frame:  Battaglin Vortex
           Fork: Battaglin Cime 1' 1/8" full carbon monocoque fork
           Colour: Ceramiche Panaria-Margres team issue

 Cranks: Shimano Dura-Ace FC-7800, 170.0mm
           Bottom bracket: Shimano Dura-Ace integrated
           Chain: Shimano Dura-Ace CN-7800
           Front derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace FD-7800
           Rear derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace RD-7800
           Brakes: Shimano Dura Ace BR-7800
           Levers: Shimano Dura Ace ST-7800
           Rear sprockets: Shimano Dura Ace CS-7800, 11-25

Wheels: Ambrosio
           Tyres: Michelin Axial Pro Race, 700 x 23

Stem: Deda Elementi Magic 31.7 Ahead
           Bars: Deda Elementi Magic 31.7
           Headset: Shimano Dura-Ace

Pedals: Shimano Dura Ace PD-7800
           Seat post: Deda Elementi Blackstick
           Saddle: Selle Italia SLK


----------



## :mr:80%: (10. Juni 2004)

Frame: Team Gerolsteiner Wilier Triestina carbon fibre prototype          
         Fork: Wilier Triestina full carbon fibre prototype 
         Colour: Team Gerolsteiner
         Cranks: Shimano Dura-Ace 172.5 / 53X39
         Bottom bracket: Shimano Dura-Ace
         Chain: Shimano Dura-Ace
         Front derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace
         Rear derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace
         Brakes: Shimano Dura-Ace
         Levers: Shimano Dura-ce
         Rear sprockets: Shimano Dura-Ace 11-21
         Wheels: Shimano Dura-Ace
         Tyres: Schwalbe 
         Bar & Stem: Ritchey WCS
         Headset: Integrated 1 1/8in 
         Pedals: Shimano Dura-Ace 
         Seat post: Ritchey WCS
         Saddle: Selle Italia SLR


----------



## daddy yo yo (10. Juni 2004)

Hier die neue USPS Lackierung, die die Jungs rund um LA bei der DL fahren:


----------



## :mr:80%: (10. Juni 2004)

daddy yo yo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die neue USPS Lackierung, die die Jungs rund um LA bei der DL fahren:



...das habe ich natürlich in voller absicht genau DIR überlassen *bg*


----------



## daddy yo yo (10. Juni 2004)

:mr:80%: schrieb:
			
		

> ...das habe ich natürlich in voller absicht genau DIR überlassen *bg*



    

Du bist halt ein wahrer Freund!!!

Keep on rollin'!   
Daddy yo yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (10. Juni 2004)

daddy yo yo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die neue USPS Lackierung, die die Jungs rund um LA bei der DL fahren:



Und neue Laufräder haben sie auch!!

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (1. Juli 2004)

Iban Mayos Bergzeitfahrrad!!


----------



## Manitou (5. Juli 2004)




----------



## Manitou (5. Juli 2004)

Petacchi's Dogma sports a unique new bottom bracket called M.O.ST.


----------



## Manitou (5. Juli 2004)

Francisco Mancebo's new Opera Leonardo, sporting a new carbon fibre Opus fork


----------



## TiVo (5. Juli 2004)

Und die ultimative Lenker-Vorbau-Kombo von Cippo





Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzyholger (5. Juli 2004)

> Und die ultimative Lenker-Vorbau-Kombo von Cippo



mh.. sieht irgendwie sch.. net so toll aus. den Rahmen find ich geil, aber der Vorbau.. neee. auch wenns das teil bringt..


----------



## Manitou (6. Juli 2004)

Cippo scheint sein neues Rad nicht wirklich zu mögen. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das er ein gesloptes Rad fährt!!!






Manitou


----------



## zechmeister (5. August 2004)

ich liebe (weil selbst konstruiert) das teamrad des österreichischen triathlon vereins 1-2-Tri.
Dura ace 10fach, token karbonkurbel, masrahmen für jeden, cosmic carbon, leicht steif und günstig.


----------



## Manitou (31. August 2004)




----------



## Manitou (31. August 2004)




----------



## cluso (31. August 2004)

:kotz:


----------



## Rune Roxx (31. August 2004)

Den Canadier find'sch goil!


----------



## :mr:80%: (31. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Den Canadier find'sch goil!



jep, fehlt nur noch die axt & goose-pipe


----------



## Andi999 (31. August 2004)

Hi, ich wunder mich nur warum die alle mit Giants fahren, wenn die nicht für ihr  Pro-Team(Sponsoring etc.) unterwegs sind. Ham die den Tour-Test nicht gelesen oder begeben die sich absichtlich in "Lebensgefahr"?    
 Andi


----------



## :mr:80%: (31. August 2004)

Andi999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich wunder mich nur warum die alle mit Giants fahren, wenn die nicht für ihr  Pro-Team(Sponsoring etc.) unterwegs sind. Ham die den Tour-Test nicht gelesen oder begeben die sich absichtlich in "Lebensgefahr"?
> Andi




...wenn du der radfahrenden gemeinde einen lebenswichtigen gefallen tun willst, dann übersetz doch die tour in alle sprachen der welt und geh damit demonstrieren...
andererseits könnte es auch sein, dass der "giant tcr comp doch der beste..." *aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (6. Oktober 2004)

Das Weltmeister Colnago


----------



## Manitou (9. November 2004)

So könnte das Cofidis Wilier aussehen!!


----------



## Manitou (30. November 2004)

Das Fassa Bortolo Traningsrad für 2005!! Täuscht das oder sieht der Hinterbau des Paris schlimmer aus als der des Prince oder Domga?







Manitou


----------



## t-kiela (30. November 2004)

Ganz im Gegenteil so langsam siehts find ich nicht mehr schlimm aus gibt bei weitem schlimmere designs was rohr form und gestaltung angeht.

Wesentlich haesslicher allerdings an diesem rad is die wicklung des lenkerbandes hat wohl nen mechaníker etwas ueber den durst getrunken


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. November 2004)

t-kiela schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz im Gegenteil so langsam siehts find ich nicht mehr schlimm aus gibt bei weitem schlimmere designs was rohr form und gestaltung angeht.



Aber nur, wenn ein 16-Tonner der Designer war...


----------



## t-kiela (30. November 2004)

Oh grad selbst auf cyclingnews gesehen is garnicht das lenkerband sonder nur das weihnachtsgeschenkpapier des herrn fausto persönlich .
hätte er da nicht wenigstens welches mit sternchen und tannenzweigen nehmen können?

Mal ganz im ernst und von der funktion abgesehen mag ich es wenn die herren rahmenbauer ein wenig form und farbe ins spiel bringen. Das es nicht jedermanns geschmack serin muss is ja auch verstaendlich und das fahrrad is wohl auch kaum mehr neu zu erfinden

wo kämen wir denn hin wenn jeder designer immer nur nen standardt rahmen entwickeln wuerde?? Ich denke es würden langsam alle raeder aussehen wie das  derzeitige LEICHTBAUTRENDFAHRRAD carbon/schwarz/runderohre/madeintaiwan jede firma wuerde nurnoch seinen firmennamen aufkleben eventuell noch die gabel in firmenfarben lackieren und gut is. fertig is das einheitsfahrrad wie wir es heutzutage ja schon bei vielen teams sehen ( BH & Giant / Villier carbon renner und Scott) zb diese fahrrader sind bis auf die lackierungen und anbauteile ja kaum noch voneinander zu unterscheiden
Im gegensatz dazu siehe mann die wundervollen arbeiten des herrn pinarello und auch des herrn de rosa die beide immer wieder aufs neue ein wenig farbe(und seis in form dieses hinterbaus) ins spiel bringen

gruesse von der woterkant KIELa


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. Dezember 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fassa Bortolo Traningsrad für 2005!! Täuscht das oder sieht der Hinterbau des Paris schlimmer aus als der des Prince oder Domga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, bin gerade im rr-bereich alles andere als der styling-papst, aber schlimmer darf es ´nimmer werden. fürchterlich! da kann ich nachvollziehen, daß t-mobile lieber mit giant fährt!


----------



## Carbon (1. Dezember 2004)

Also ich weiss gar nicht, was ihr alle habt. Ich finde das Rad rundum gelungen und schick. Mit den Hydroforming-Rohren kann man nicht nur Rahmen aus Carbon, sondern jetzt auch Alurahmen organisch aussehen lassen. Bin mal gespannt, was es nächstes Jahr noch so gibt. Ein paar optische Entgleisungen werden aber bestimmt auch dabei sein...


----------



## *adrenalin* (1. Dezember 2004)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Hydroforming-Rohren kann man nicht nur Rahmen aus Carbon, sondern jetzt auch Alurahmen organisch aussehen lassen.


wo siehst du denn bei dem pinarello hydroforming-rohre?

ich sehe nur schlangenförmige carbon-sitzstreben und die gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbon (1. Dezember 2004)

Oberrohr und Unterrohr sind Hydroforming-Rohre. Wie sollte man sonst die Rippen in die Rohre bekommen? Die Streifen sind nicht nur auflackiert, die sind richtig plastisch.


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Dezember 2004)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> Oberrohr und Unterrohr sind Hydroforming-Rohre. Wie sollte man sonst die Rippen in die Rohre bekommen? Die Streifen sind nicht nur auflackiert, die sind richtig plastisch.



sorry, kann ich immer noch nicht erkennen, aber es wird so sein!

trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: häßlich!


----------



## Carbon (2. Dezember 2004)

Auf den Fotos kann man erkennen, dass es Hydroformingrohre sind:








Die Form der Kettenstreben finde ich auch super, aber schlimm finde ich, dass bei einem Rahmen dieser Preisklasse die Schweissnähte am Tretlager nicht verschliffen sind!


----------



## Manitou (2. Dezember 2004)

@Carbon 

Happy Birthday!!!  


Manitou


----------



## Carbon (2. Dezember 2004)

Thanx!


----------



## lebaron (2. Dezember 2004)

Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> aber schlimm finde ich, dass bei einem Rahmen dieser Preisklasse die Schweissnähte am Tretlager nicht verschliffen sind!



Und was soll das bringen ?... oderwillst du mir erzählen, dass das der Stabilität zuträglich ist...

...Und heute bei Basteln mit Peter Lustig - How to mach your Rahmen kaputt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbon (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich will dir gar nichts erzählen, aber schöner wär´s und leichter zu putzen.




> ...Und heute bei Basteln mit Peter Lustig - How to mach your Rahmen kaputt...



Für den Witz(wenn es denn einer ist) brauche ich ´ne Anleitung.


----------



## Carbon (2. Dezember 2004)

War das schon irgendwo hier?


----------



## lebaron (2. Dezember 2004)

Zum 'Mitschreiben' - verschliffene Nähte machen einen Rahmen nicht stabiler !


----------



## Carbon (2. Dezember 2004)

...und jetzt nochmal an alle die nicht lesen können: ein Rahmen wird durch verschliffene Nähte aber schöner!


----------



## ion (2. Januar 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, bin gerade im rr-bereich alles andere als der styling-papst, aber schlimmer darf es ´nimmer werden. fürchterlich! da kann ich nachvollziehen, daß t-mobile lieber mit giant fährt!



OMG, wer hat denn das Lenkerband gewickelt?    

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## Gregor74 (2. Januar 2005)

ion" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ion schrieb:
			
		

> OMG, wer hat denn das Lenkerband gewickelt?
> 
> Gruß
> Hauke



Das sieht aus wie Pappband, um das Lenkerband zu schützen. Ist vielleicht gerade transportiert worden.


----------



## Manitou (5. Januar 2005)




----------



## Manitou (5. Januar 2005)




----------



## Carbon (5. Januar 2005)

Was sind denn das für Laufräder an dem Speci von Gerolsteiner? Nach System-LRS sieht das nicht aus...


----------



## Manitou (6. Januar 2005)

Ambrosio Excellight mit Dura Ace Naben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Januar 2005)

Weiss jemand wo das Gewichtslimit dieses Jahr liegt?


----------



## fab1o (6. Januar 2005)

nach wie vor 6,7kg soviel ich weiss!


----------



## Gregor74 (7. Januar 2005)

carlsson schrieb:
			
		

> nach wie vor 6,7kg soviel ich weiss!



Wenn dann 6,8 kg


----------



## abbath (7. Januar 2005)

6,8kg

www.rad-net.de -> regularien/formulare


----------



## t-kiela (10. Januar 2005)

des TEXANERS neue Lackierung


----------



## Carbon (11. Januar 2005)

Ganz nett(bis auf Stütze und Vorbau).

...und dem Bildhintergrund nach sogar in Texas fotografiert


----------



## Amnesia (12. Januar 2005)

Kein Teamrad aber das Discovery Trikot.


----------



## toncoc (2. Februar 2005)

bestes teamrad?
das "wilier" von gerolsteiner bei der tour 2004!!!
oder war es doch ein scott?

wilier hatte bei gerölsteiner wohl einen schlechten stand. ausser dem lack war doch nix von denen.
weder das zeitrad (walser), noch das alltagsgerät (scott).

dann bricht hasselbacher der Lenker (oder wars der vorbau?) und der depp vom Kommentator der ARD schiebt das dann auf wilier!!!
da wird man als rahmenhersteller für eine Lenker-vorbau-problem in den senkel gestellt, dabei ist das rad nicht mal von einem selbst.
das sit schon eine blöde geschichte.

mal sehen was sich specialized dieses jahr gefallen lässt.


----------



## 328 (3. Februar 2005)

In natrura der absolute Hammer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (3. Februar 2005)

die teams müssen wohl mehr sparen als so mancher privatier hier, sonst würden sie mal die schäfte absägen und nicht die spacer draufklemmen.......
(siehe zwei fotos oben)


----------



## abbath (4. Februar 2005)

der spacer überm vorbau bei carbonschäften macht durchaus sinn. sonst kann man in vielen fällen den schaft -wegen der ahead kappe- nicht auf voller höhe mit dem vorbau klemmen (d.h. oben steht der vorbau leicht über den schaft hinaus), was suboptimal für das material ist.

edit: ein flacherer spacer hätte es aber auch getan


----------



## kastel67 (4. Februar 2005)

abbath schrieb:
			
		

> der spacer überm vorbau bei carbonschäften macht durchaus sinn. sonst kann man in vielen fällen den schaft -wegen der ahead kappe- nicht auf voller höhe mit dem vorbau klemmen (d.h. oben steht der vorbau leicht über den schaft hinaus), was suboptimal für das material ist.
> 
> edit: ein flacherer spacer hätte es aber auch getan



Moin,

ich denke mal ein Spacer über dem Vorbau macht bei jedem Schaftmaterial Sinn. Nur damit ist gewährleistet dass der Vorbau auf voller Höhe trägt/klemmt! Das schont das Material und erhöht die Sicherheit. Allerdings reicht ein 2mm Spacer völlig. 
Allerdings fahre ich speziell beim MTB lieber ein paar Spacer mehr. Damit ist sichergestellt das ich die Gabel auch problemlos in einem neuen Rahmen fahren kann wenn ich mal den Rahmen schrotte.

Gruß k67


----------



## immerletzter (4. Februar 2005)

t-kiela schrieb:
			
		

> des TEXANERS neue Lackierung



... wird immer mehr einem Baumarktrad ähnlicher, oder?


----------



## Kühlschrank (7. Februar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand wo das Gewichtslimit dieses Jahr liegt?


 
...gibs Anzeichen dafür, dass an dem Gewichtslimit in absehbarer Zeit was geändert werden soll ?


----------



## abbath (7. Februar 2005)

nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (15. Februar 2005)

> gibs Anzeichen dafür, dass an dem Gewichtslimit in absehbarer Zeit was geändert werden soll ?





> nein.





..und das ist auch gut so !


----------



## abbath (15. Februar 2005)

Im Grunde finde ich es ziemlich egal, nutzen ja eh nur die Top(f)fahrer aus...


----------

